# Subscription required - HEIC Files not supported



## ShelleyA (Mar 25, 2021)

I am seeing a warning on LR desktop all HEIC files saying HEIC files are not supported without a subscription. However I do have an active subscription, and I am able to edit those files on LR mobile, and on a second PC. I have tried restarting LR, logging out and back in, and doing a full preferences reset. Also did double/triple check that my account is up to date. 

I can view all my images, but I cannot edit them.  I can edit jpg files, just not HEIC.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2021)

That's an odd one. Can you go to Help menu > System Info and grab the first chunk of text please? And a screenshot of the error might offer some clues.


----------



## ShelleyA (Mar 25, 2021)

It's very odd! I've never seen it before. I also tried reinstalling LR, but the error remains.
Thanks for looking. System Info & screen shots attached.


----------



## ShelleyA (Mar 26, 2021)

I contacted Adobe support. After about 2 hours they ended by saying "We have never seen this issue before" 
They said they will get their engineering team to have a look at it.


----------



## philstokoe (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi Guys, I too have this problem with Lightroom CC, both laptops that I have CC set up on carry this error on any HEIC picture. I (also) spent nearly a day with the Adobe help Centre tech guys (2 separate calls both took control of my laptop) - with no resolution. I can fix of course by altering the iPhones to "Not" take HEIC pictures however this seems somewhat archaic ](and should be completely unnecessary) - I hope Adobe are looking to find a resolution to this soon...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2021)

Can I get either or both of you to post it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Adobe Photoshop Family please, and I'll flag it up for a staff member. Adobe phone/chat support can be a bit unreliable whereas Rikk gets straight to the engineers.


----------



## ShelleyA (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks Victoria, will do. I'm so glad it's not just me!!


----------

